# Just replaced my aging 7D with a new..... 7D!!!



## Richard8971 (Mar 26, 2015)

I bought my 7D for $1550.00 back in 2010. I had upgraded from a 40D to the 7D and I loved it, and still do.

I purchased a 6D a couple of months ago for my full frame needs and my 7D with almost 80K clicks was starting to show some need of attention. First, the mirror assembly is starting to stick some. It lags sometimes returning from taking a photo and just lately the USB port crapped out. I can no longer connect it to my computer.

I had been playing with the idea of sending it in for repair or maybe even buying the new 7D2. I checked B&H and I saw that they still had stock of the 7D (new) and the BG-E7 grip. The prices were unbelievable. I decided against repairing my aging 7 and replaced it with a new 7D and BG-E7 grip from B&H for right around $860.00.

Why? The 7D is still an amazing camera even though some newer technology has replaced some of it's features. It's still very fast, in AF and FPS and the image quality is (in MHO) fantastic. It has done everything I have asked of it over the past 4 years and more.

Now, remember, I don't use my 7D for low-light shooting, that's what my 6D is for. I love the 6D, it's a great little camera with amazing image quality, BUT I still love shooting wildlife and the 7D is still hard to beat.

I know a lot of people are "rushing" out to get the 5D3 and the new 7D2 but the 7D1 is still a great camera. Just my 2 cents.

D


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Richard!

I can totally understand your argumentation. And I am glad, that you shared your thoughts with us. 
It's not always a real need for the latest stuff. More often it's just GAS. 

I would personally moan a little bit about the high ISO performance of the 7D. But is the MkII so much better here?
But if that is okay or not important for you and with these prices it's of course a no-brainer to buy it again. 

Have fun with your new "vintage"  toy.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 26, 2015)

Generally: +1, the 18mp sensor is just fine for good light, I'm still a big fan of my 60d ... but I need to have the shutter replaced at 160k.



Richard8971 said:


> my 7D with almost 80K clicks was starting to show some need of attention. First, the mirror assembly is starting to stick some. It lags sometimes returning from taking a photo



Shouldn't happen at 80k though, I guess you're unlucky there - but as you wrote: repair of these cameras isn't feasible if you go Canon service.

You've got time now, try to find a non-Canon repair shop, they might be *much* cheaper and the replacement parts like a new shutter are in the area of just a few $. You would then have two same camera bodies and wouldn't need to switch lenses which comes in handy outdoors.



Richard8971 said:


> and just lately the USB port crapped out. I can no longer connect it to my computer.



Beware - this is a standard issue with mini connectors, better take the card out and place it in a reader.



Richard8971 said:


> BUT I still love shooting wildlife and the 7D is still hard to beat.



Well, the 6d isn't hard to beat with just about anything when it comes to tracking :-\


----------



## gbchriste (Mar 26, 2015)

I made a somewhat similar decision when I finally decided I wanted a second body so I could eliminate the need to swap lenses in the field. I've had a 5D3 since early release and just plunked down for a second one at the current discounts. I'm sure the Mark 4, or whatever Canon puts out as the 5D successor, while be a great camera but I've been extremely (at least not to me).


----------



## dak723 (Mar 26, 2015)

You have discovered what seems quite evident to me and some others, but is hard for the more tech minded to accept - that camera technology has changed very little from the first digital DSLRs. Minute improvements in noise that can't be seen unless you pixel peep, adding 1 more FPS every few years - it hardly matters. I had an original 6 MP rebel for 9 years and the pics it takes are indistinguishable from a new 18 MP SL1 when printed 8" X 10" or viewed on my (admittedly older) computer monitor. Enjoy your new (old) 7D! You aren't missing anything by not upgrading to the latest!


----------



## zim (Mar 26, 2015)

Richard8971 said:


> I bought my 7D for $1550.00 back in 2010. I had upgraded from a 40D to the 7D and I loved it, and still do.
> ...
> Why? The 7D is still an amazing camera even though some newer technology has replaced some of it's features. It's still very fast, in AF and FPS and the image quality is (in MHO) fantastic. It has done everything I have asked of it over the past 4 years and more.



And also remember how RAW converters (software in general!) has improved over those years too


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats and that's a wise decision! Under ISO 1600, the 7D is an excellent camera!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2015)

I was not as happy with the 7D MK I, and that has kept me from jumping on the MK II.

I had two 7D MK I's. The first one went back before the 30 day period expired, I just did not like the IQ. I replaced it with a used 1D MK III which was wonderful by comparison, and cost me about the same. 

Eventually, I bought another refurbished 7D as a 3rd body on impulse during one of the Canon 20% off sales, and got a bit of use from it, but I found myself using my 5D MK II most of the time. I sold it and found a deal on a used 1D MK IV for $3K just as the 1DX came out.

Right now, I'd buy a used 1D MK IV rather than a 7D MK II. I've had one and loved it, but my hands developed carpal tunnel and I could not hold it. I had originally bought it with 7K actuations, and sold it for $4200, by then, the infatuation with the 1DX had diminished, and the 1D MK IV's were in high demand. I used the 1D MK IV at up to ISO 12800 when absolutely necessary and acquired nice printable photos.

I keep wanting to jump on a used 1D MK IV now that my hands have healed, but I'm holding off waiting to see what new cameras show up this year.


----------

